# Golden Age Era Scoring inquiry



## Klinger

Hi all,

I’d like to learn more about composing in this style of scoring, particularly the golden age era broadway (bye bye birdie, Oklahoma, Music man, etc.) and studio music of the 40s and 50s (Sinatra orchestrations, etc.) Where do I start with literature (books or scores) and who do I study?

Thanks!


----------



## Phil loves classical

I believe you have to study orchestration. Others can recommend some books. i've heard Korsakov's book is free online.


----------

